# A bike to go with this tank.



## 1817cent (Jan 24, 2020)

Condition should be 5 or so.


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 24, 2020)

@Junkman Bob


----------



## John G04 (Jan 24, 2020)

@onecatahula


----------



## Beads (Jan 25, 2020)

Sorry not a Schwinn guy!!









						1957 schwinn bicycle  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1957 schwinn bicycle at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## 1817cent (Jan 27, 2020)

Bump


----------



## bricycle (Jan 27, 2020)

easier to just sell the tank


----------



## 1817cent (Jan 31, 2020)

Bump


----------



## 1817cent (Feb 4, 2020)

Bump


----------



## 1817cent (May 3, 2020)

Bump


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 17, 2020)

59 hornet


----------



## Cooper S. (Aug 2, 2020)

I’d definitely buy the tank if you were inclined to sell


----------



## mrg (Aug 2, 2020)

The tank is a repaint so just paint a bike to match!


----------

